# avatar



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

how do I put an avatar on my profile?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

press settings , left hand side my settings - edit avatar .


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

thanks Ewen , done it :bounce:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fieryfilly said:


> thanks Ewen , done it :bounce:


Well done !!!!

Anyhting else we can help with ?

:lol:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Milky said:


> Well done !!!!
> 
> Anyhting else we can help with ?
> 
> :lol:


any good at tying a knot in my gym pants? my ass always falls out:nono:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Had a search on the forum and decided to boost on this thread as its the only one close to my questions...

I've added an avatar and it's there on my Edit Profile page, but I can't see it when I post? Does it hide it from me and only show it to other people (unlucky bar stewards)?


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

no nothings showing


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

justin case said:


> no nothings showing


Cheers mate, I'll re-upload and see it if sorts itself out.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Figured it. I had used Edit Profile Picture and not Edit Avatar.

Silly me. Cheers all.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

yep all good now, oh and cheers for the rep.


----------

